# A Egg has Hatched What Should I Do NOW??



## pjjones (May 22, 2005)

One of the pigeons eggs has Hatched in my flower box today?Iam not to sure what to do next? The other egg has not hatched yet, how can i help? or what should i do,The mother pigeon is with its chick. So all seems well, I hope.

Many Thanks P.J.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

It is kind of you to be concerned but if mum is coping well that is fine. You could put some fresh water and seed out just to ensure that both parents don't have to work too hard to get food.

And don't worry when the babies are abit older and appear to have been abandoned...the parents will sit close by and watch them, visiting only to feed them, when the babies are about 10 days old.


Cynthia


----------



## pjjones (May 22, 2005)

*Thanks Cynthia*

CYNTHIA :: Thanks for your help and advice. It shall put my mind at ease.
Myself & grandchildren are looking forward watching the chicks grow and mature

once again thanks for your time, P.J


----------

